# 8 wk scan and hardly a hearbeat



## lezli (Jun 17, 2008)

Can you please help.

I went yesterday for a scan at 8 wks and there was the yolk sac and they could'nt find the heartbeat, then they found it but not very strong, my embie also hadn't grown very much from last week either when there was a fantastic heartbeat, i have to go back next week, but is it all over, i am absolutely gutted and can't stop crying please help.  

Lezli


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm afraid that it does sound as though you need to prepare yourself for things not being good next week, however, you have to keep up that hope that perhaps things will have improved.  I wish I could tell you that everything will be ok, but I can't,

I am thinking of you, let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

